# Stool Sample Testing



## Liddy (Jan 12, 2010)

Why would you want your dog's stool tested? 
What is the cost range? 
How much of a sample is needed for a vet to test? 
How do I go about packaging it and taking it into the vet?

Thanks!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I believe it's tested for worms and other parasites. 
I just went to the vet two days ago for a regular yearly checkup, and the fecal test cost me 50-60$
I didn't take a sample, they took him out of the room and came back and said they had gotten one. I'd call your vet and see what their protocol for this is.


----------



## Phober (Mar 24, 2010)

You'd want to get it tested if you just got the dog, if your dog is having any problems (runny stool, blood in the stool etc), or just for a periodic test just to make sure everything's okay.

I didn't think it cost that much - I'm not 100% sure, but I thought it was only like $20-$30 at my vet. But I can't say for sure.

You'll want to take 1 good sample in for them. 
Just collect it in a bag, or empty margarine container or something.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

If you have multiple dogs, be sure and label the samples.

Go ahead. Ask me how I know.


----------



## TheBlatt (Feb 26, 2010)

My vet charges $28 + $1 disposal fee.

I just get specimen cups from my wife's work (hospital) and it works well. My vet told me that they don't need much at all.


----------



## Liddy (Jan 12, 2010)

Great, thanks for the help. I called the vet office back: they asked for a tablespoon size of the freshest possible. Just want to clear our pup of potential worms and parasites. We're seeing a new vet tomorrow because I was VERY unimpressed with the vet we saw 4 months ago when we first adopted Liddy.


----------



## devildog (Feb 25, 2010)

Liddy, Family Vet Care in Chandler are great people and really friendly. Stool Samples are $30.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Liddy said:


> Why would you want your dog's stool tested?
> What is the cost range?
> How much of a sample is needed for a vet to test?
> How do I go about packaging it and taking it into the vet?
> ...


Worms and intestinal parasites. Some of which humans can catch as well.

I have an annual heartworm, stool, and blood work set done for the dogs. Hope just got hers this week with a couple of vaccinations.

Neg on the HW and stool and I'll get the blood work report in the mail, but the vet says all is good.

As for packaging, usualy the vet will give you a sample bottle, otherwise it usually needs to be very fresh, and refirgerated if kept for more than a half hour or so.

I just took Kaya's in fresh ziplock sandwich bag. Luckily she pooed when I took her out right before going to the vet, so he got a whole turd in a ziplock.

Hope got the "take her in the back room" sample, which I can imagine what it consists of.


----------



## linsjean (Oct 9, 2009)

Our 8-month-old pup has been scooting his rear end on the grass after he has a BM. I called the vet and she asked if "Buddy" has been to a groomer lately and he has. Groomers almost always clean out the anal glands. so the Vet helper said to just come and buy a dewormer pill, and that it won't hurt the dog even if he does not have worms.


----------



## Liddy (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you, guys. We saw an excellent vet this morning here in Gilbert (a complete 180 from the last vet we took Liddy to). The stool sample was $40. 
She said she would call me with the results, but I forgot to ask how long it it would take. 2 days? 5 days? Weeks? Any ideas?


----------



## devildog (Feb 25, 2010)

I dropped off a sample this morning and my vet said tomorrow they would call me with the results. Normally they get back to me in 2 days.


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

I just adopted my foster and he's having trouble putting on weight, so I am having a second fecal done. There are two types: a float, and a PCR. The float is fast, the PCR gets sent out (at least at my vet). The PCR is more comprehensive and probably more expensive, but truth be told, I'm not sure what else it tests for.

I just googled it and this article was an interesting read.


----------

